# RIP Furless Friends



## pego (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone in Northern Ireland with an interest in reptiles will no doubt have heard of this shop in Derry, it's the place where i got my very first lizard, a beardie called Omar. Andy the guy who owned it is also a hobbyist and has a great knowledge of all things reptilian. Unfortunately after a horrible chain of recent events Andy has had to leave and go to Scotland as there is a serious illness in his family.

Here is a short video of the shop from Youtube YouTube - Furless Friends


----------



## gaboonviper (Aug 20, 2008)

*lies!*

This post made me laugh so hard. Y because it is complete bull. Andy is not looking after his poor ill mother in scotland. She is fine by the way and she lives in colraine i was talking to her nieghbour. He is in jail as he got caught bring illegal substances back from germany. Now what makes this story even worse is that andy was transporting his animals that where for sale in his shop with the drugs in there boxes. now that to me is cruel. these animals where pets for families, children and hobbiests and these people trusted andy and he betrayed them. Andy made these trips to germany every 6 weeks i found out so all the animals in his shop were pretty tainted if you ask me. this story is sad because the people who bought these animals now have something that may have side effects from the substances in there systems which could kill them if there arent already dead. which i hope none are. but the fact is the more than likely didnt last long. so Rest In Peace furless friends you say i say Rot In Prison.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

still, it does look like quite a good shop


----------



## gaboonviper (Aug 20, 2008)

looks like a good shop has nothing to do with it. bringing drugs with animals is dangerous an wrong then telling every body his mum was dieing now that is low. the man is a scumbag.


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Im not here to dispute what your saying i mean it would come across rather messed up to come here and make something like that up but in reality what is your proof?

It seems your new here and these are first two posts (im the same but iv been registered a while now) basically what im asking whats your source for this?


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no opinion on this matter as i didn't know andy. 
But i can confirm that he was caught bringing back drugs and is knocked up! 
I know this, as we took over his run to haam in september and had to be warned, as it was very likely we'd be given hassle 
He did run a good shop though by the looks of things, even if it wasn't exactly conventional practise!!!


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok thanks for clearing that up,

Just was concerned as i had heard nothing of this and the fact he had quite a good repuation on the other forums.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy is a decent guy .i have known him on the net for years .perhaps his shop was not doing so well and he fell into bad company .who knows .but i would try to hide the truth rather than tell people i was being jailed myself.maybe i would'nt give out such a dodgy reason but then again what do you do in those circumstances .
he had a good shop and lets hope he can re-open once he gets out the jail


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

everyone deserves the benefit of the doubt at least once, and we all make mistakes now and then.
Andy's done a lot of favours for a lot of people i know, so i certainly wouldn't be judging him over something like this. 
I hope he can get back on his feet after this


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

This is pretty laughable really. If it was just some randomer petshop owner he'd be condemned to hell by 'RFUK' but as a couple of people know this bloke, he's to be given forgiveness.

I'm not suprised, but it does make me chuckle.

At the end of the day, he got caught fair and square for being naughty and therefore lives with the consequences, making up a story about a dieing relative is a bit low though...


----------



## gaboonviper (Aug 20, 2008)

saying he deserves a second chance wtf the man should rot. i hate people who deal with drugs and i hate people who mistreat animals. and what is to say he wont do i again. like it was said if it was some random shop the people on the forum would freak out but because you know andy it is ok. sure y dont we just give him a shop so he can do it all again.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

lisafay said:


> I have no opinion on this matter as i didn't know andy.
> But i can confirm that he was caught bringing back drugs and is knocked up!
> I know this, as we took over his run to haam in september and had to be warned, as it was very likely we'd be given hassle
> He did run a good shop though by the looks of things, even if it wasn't exactly conventional practise!!!


lol whens his baby due :lol2:


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL the boy is a grade 1 ****. Im quite sure very few will miss him in this country. Kinda lucky he's inside... He will get all that man lovin he's be gagging for instead of the left and right feet of a few boys that have been dying to give him a beating. And the shops not bad. If you like it packed out like sardines :whip: Pity the mites no longer have a home now though :whistling2:


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> lol whens his baby due :lol2:


!!!!
that was supposed to be locked up!!!

As i said i don't know andy. So i wouldn't dare judge. You can judge his actions, but without knowing him it isn't very fair to judge his character.
That doesn't mean i don't condemn his actions. 
But i don't think a public forum is the place to go bitching about people. Particularly if you're just going on what you've hear and don't even know the man. If you do, then maybe you're right. 
But i'm a psychologist, have worked with addicts, dealers - the works. So me personally, i don't judge and don't believe people should be condemned on the basis of one mistake. That's just my opinion, and i don't blame people for being angry and just hating his guts


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

gaboonviper said:


> This post made me laugh so hard. Y because it is complete bull. Andy is not looking after his poor ill mother in scotland. She is fine by the way and she lives in colraine i was talking to her nieghbour. He is in jail as he got caught bring illegal substances back from germany. *Now what makes this story even worse is that andy was transporting his animals that where for sale in his shop with the drugs in there boxes. now that to me is cruel. these animals where pets for families, children and hobbiests and these people trusted andy and he betrayed them. Andy made these trips to germany every 6 weeks i found out so all the animals in his shop were pretty tainted if you ask me. this story is sad because the people who bought these animals now have something that may have side effects from the substances in there systems which could kill them if there arent already dead. which i hope none are. but the fact is the more than likely didnt last long*. so Rest In Peace furless friends you say i say Rot In Prison.


 
what's the story with that? did he use cannabis as bedding or cocaine as calcium? or were they just in the same box and wouldn't affect the animal


----------



## mark11888 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've just read this and cant believe what i'm reading. If this is true then YES it was a low excuse to use and YES he deserves his punishment but i also think there is a lot of unfair criticism on here. I'm not defending what he did as i'm totally against drugs and have no sympathy for people that are caught no matter their consequences. If the people criticisng him know him then fair enough thats your opinion, i dealt with Andy in more than a few occasions and although he gave the impression i wasn't his favourite customer he still sorted me out with his wealth of knowledge or favours with deliveries and stuff. 

As for the BULLSH1T comment on mites, i've never heard of Andy having mites in his shop or any of his animals, he actually has a great reputation for having clean and healthy animals. i've bought a few animals from him and all were perfect. Also the new revamped shop was amazing with plenty of room to walk around. your sardines must be individually packed in their own tins!!!

At the end of the day if this is true then Andy will take his punishment serve his time and hopefully learn his lesson. maybe then we'll see him back in the city and reopening the shop because the city misses a shop like this.

Mark


----------



## silkk801 (Jan 4, 2007)

i dealt with him quite a few times, was always ok. i have done drugs so cant condem him on that. but the 'ill mother' thing makes him a total scummy f****r. this is an old account i never use but i had to come for a look as eastbenders is not on.....
trunx...............


----------



## leeroytheboy (May 4, 2007)

Drugs are bad for you.


----------



## onetimepost (Nov 28, 2009)

im not here 2 defend andys, ther is no debate on illegality of his actions or the lowness of his excuse, but he was and stil is a responsible reptile owner and he did NOT package drugs with the reptiles, they wer kept separate from harmful substances. i hav purchased reptiles from andy and so hav many of my friends and ther is a large possibility that they wer taken ovr with these illegal shipments. i can happily say that all those reptiles r happy, healthy and thriving, with no sign of mites.


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

any body want a catch up on the above story heres a link, might be removed shortly tho so bee quick!! 
http://www.furless-friends.co.uk/forum/ind...p?showtopic=685


----------



## gary1986 (Jul 25, 2010)

i only heard this a month ago when getting my berdie i use to have mantids got 2 of a girl that worked in andys shop and both died with in a week. good range of stock though


----------



## dragon69 (Jul 16, 2012)

does anyone know if hes out and ok and trading again ?


----------

